

Ask HN: Apart from search engines, what kind of websites capture user intent? - majani


======
arkitaip
E-commerce:

Price comparison sites. Obviously they are good at aggregating opinions,
reviews and prices.

Online Communities. Forums, blogs, etc where you ask the community for product
recommendations.

Wikipedia. Most users do research before purchasing products and Wikipedia is
fairly objective.

Amazon. It has become a knowledge library for lots of people who want to read
product reviews, see ratings, find similar items, etc.

Consumer advocacy / testing labs. You know, unbiased sites that do more or
less rigorous product testing.

------
ereckers
I'd say "how to sites".do:

"how do I fix my refrigerator?" "what's the cheapest insurance?"

